# i.d. help please



## JohnMast (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi all!
Can anyone help me identify this bike - any info appreciated!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2019)

It’s a Ross Spaceliner style bike, nice one too. Should clean up great!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2019)

Something similar https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-identifying-this-bike.94328/


----------



## Sven (Dec 27, 2019)

Very cool bike. Interesting rear rack. Yes , it should clean up nicely


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 28, 2019)

1965 model, I have one slightly older. I think your rack is from a different brand, same era.


----------



## JohnMast (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks! It does look like it's a '65 Ross, but you're right, I can't find a picture of one with a rack like this so maybe it is from a different bike. Looks like the rack has a square hole in the top where something else like a light was attached. Any other info appreciated!


----------



## Scout Evans (Dec 29, 2019)

Ross bikes have a lot of features which ID them as a Ross. 3 vertical spaced holes under the headbadge, bar with 2 rivets under the BB, and the dropouts. The serial numbers start with an "R" and the next two digits are the last two of the year. And the chainwheel too!


----------



## Lamont (Jan 5, 2020)

You might it pictured  in the 1965 Macy's Department Store Catalog .....     or in newspaper print ads from 1965  Based what remains on the Decal .....  Appears it may have said  " Macy's Own Cyclone"    

hence   Ross sold under Macy's house cyclone name   ?  

Cool Bike !


----------



## JohnMast (Jan 5, 2020)

Lamont said:


> You might it pictured  in the 1965 Macy's Department Store Catalog .....     or in newspaper print ads from 1965  Based what remains on the Decal .....  Appears it may have said  " Macy's Own Cyclone"
> 
> hence   Ross sold under Macy's house cyclone name   ?
> 
> Cool Bike !



Thank you! That's awesome - I was trying to tell what it might say and that seems right on!  I really appreciate it. I've had this bike for about 30 years and just keep hanging on to it because it just seems really cool to me. I'll look for a '65 Macy's catalog now!


----------



## SteveF (Jan 6, 2020)

JohnMast said:


> Thanks! It does look like it's a '65 Ross, but you're right, I can't find a picture of one with a rack like this so maybe it is from a different bike. Looks like the rack has a square hole in the top where something else like a light was attached. Any other info appreciated!



That hole in the rear rack is for a light. I have a Sears ladie's bike that has that same rack.


----------



## JohnMast (Jan 6, 2020)

SteveF said:


> That hole in the rear rack is for a light. I have a Sears ladie's bike that has that same rack. View attachment 1119835



Thanks Steve! That's a very cool bike. Now I just have to find one of those lights...


----------



## SteveF (Jan 6, 2020)

JohnMast said:


> Thanks Steve! That's a very cool bike. Now I just have to find one of those lights...



There is actually a very good quality repop being made by a caber that goes by shawnatvintagespokes. They're available on Ebay as just a lens or an entire assembly. Search spaceliner rack light on Ebay and it should come up. Mine is one of their repops. I've not seen an original one so this is a great option.


----------



## JohnMast (Jan 6, 2020)

SteveF said:


> There is actually a very good quality repop being made by a caber that goes by shawnatvintagespokes. They're available on Ebay as just a lens or an entire assembly. Search spaceliner rack light on Ebay and it should come up. Mine is one of their repops. I've not seen an original one so this is a great option.



Awesome - thanks again Steve.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 6, 2020)

JohnMast said:


> Awesome - thanks again Steve.



Glad to help


----------

